# Minneburg



## Monarch (17. September 2006)

Hallo,habe man eine Frage. Bin heute von der Minneburg die breite Schotterabfahrt gefahren, gibt es da nur diese zum Neckar ,oder auch irgendwo einen Singletrail runter?
Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Geistereiche (18. September 2006)

Du meinst den betonierten Weg von Ngerach, den du runtergedüst bist?
Tip: Das näxte Mal zwischen Burg und Wasserleitung durchfahren, also hintenrum - dann rechts und gleich wieder links.......
da geht's dann so http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=289940
wieder runter.........
Du kommst dann am Parkplatz hinter der Minneburg raus und kannst gemütlich nach Ngerach weiterrollen oder wieder rauf......
Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja mal, fahre da eigentlich ganz gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (18. September 2006)

Wenn Du aus dem Innenhof der Burg rauskommst fährst Du über diese Holzbrücke drüber, danach gleich links ab. Der Trail geht in ein schönes grobes Downhillstück über und dann weiter in einen Zick-Zack Singletrail. Da sind jedoch einige Stücke nicht zu fahren. 3 - 5 mal muss man absteigen.


----------



## Monarch (18. September 2006)

Danke für die Antworten,werd ich beides mal ausprobieren,aber Beton war das nicht wo ich runtergefahren bin,das war Schotter


----------



## Geistereiche (19. September 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Wenn Du aus dem Innenhof der Burg rauskommst fährst Du über diese Holzbrücke drüber, danach gleich links ab. Der Trail geht in ein schönes grobes Downhillstück über und dann weiter in einen Zick-Zack Singletrail. Da sind jedoch einige Stücke nicht zu fahren. 3 - 5 mal muss man absteigen.



Jou und dann pass mal schön auf dass du nicht mit einigen Wanderern kollidierst, die sich da gerne rumtreiben.
Ich machte den Fehler so alle 3 - 5 Jahre und fuhr den Trail von Drivingghost.....seit ich den meinigen gefunden habe, nehm ich lieber den, der is goiler!


----------



## sharky (19. September 2006)

@gespenstischer baum
zeig uns mal den trail - am besten, uns allen  werden ja immer mehr hier, wie wäre es mal mit nem großen treffen?! aber bitte erst im oktober, september ist leider verplant


----------



## Geistereiche (20. September 2006)

Ja gääärne, aber im Oktober geht's bei auch wieder mit Volleyball am Wochenende los. Da müssten wir uns wirklich ernsthaft absprechen.
Ich schau mal ob ich ne Tour reinstellen kann......... Dann kann jeder überlegen ob er mi will oder nicht!


----------



## Monarch (20. September 2006)

Wäre Super mit einer gemeinsamen Tour,wenn ich Zeit habe,bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## kraichgauer (22. Oktober 2006)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Tip: Das näxte Mal zwischen Burg und Wasserleitung durchfahren, also hintenrum - dann rechts und gleich wieder links.......
> da geht's dann so http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=289940
> wieder runter.........
> Du kommst dann am Parkplatz hinter der Minneburg raus und kannst gemütlich nach Ngerach weiterrollen oder wieder rauf......



Bin Ich heute runtergefahrn, schöner downhilll! Ob´s auch ein guter
uphill ist muss ich erst noch testen.
Auf jeden Fall sind mir 2 ( junge ) Biker begegnet die haben geschoben.....
Danke noch für den Tip


----------



## Geistereiche (23. Oktober 2006)

Sach ich, sach ich noch! Schön dass es dir gefallen hat.
Wer ist mir und meiner Gattin gestern am am Goldfisch in Obrigheim Richtung Gipswerk begegnet?


----------



## kraichgauer (23. Oktober 2006)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Sach ich, sach ich noch! Schön dass es dir gefallen hat.
> Wer ist mir und meiner Gattin gestern am am Goldfisch in Obrigheim Richtung Gipswerk begegnet?



Goldfisch ?  kenn ich net.
Hab en Woize im Golfclub getrunken u. hab dann 
gegen 18.15 die Neckarseite gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (24. Oktober 2006)

Um den Woize-Dunscht e bissle uffzukläre:
Goldfisch ist der ehemalige Zwangsarbeiter-Stollen in Obrigheim, hinter dem Schloss Neuburg im Wald. Nette Abfahrt vom Schloss zum Stollen und dann weiter Richtung Finkenhof.........


----------



## kraichgauer (24. Oktober 2006)

OK dort oben war ich auch schon mal, aber den Namen
hab ich noch nie gehört. Is ne blöde Geschichte mit dem Stollen,
aber die Gegend ist wirklich super dort.


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Is ne blöde Geschichte mit dem Stollen...




...und 60 jahre her!

für sonntag hab ich nen termin eingestellt, wer interesse an der tour und noch keine PM bekommen hat einfach mal im last minute biking gucken


----------



## kraichgauer (31. Oktober 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> uphill ist muss ich erst noch testen.
> Auf jeden Fall sind mir 2 ( junge ) Biker begegnet die haben geschoben.....
> Danke noch für den Tip



Wir sind am Sonntag bei der Katzenbuckeltour den Trail hoch.
Um ganz nach oben durch zu fahrn wars einfach zu nass u. schmierig.
Knackpunkte waren die Kehre u. die steile Rampe in der Mitte.
Ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Alternative zum Bitumen u. Schotterweg.


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2006)

ich würd die route auf der katzenbuggltour hier fast kpl ändern in dem bereich, wie gehabt die minneburg aufm weg hoch, den trail runter und dann die waldautobahn wieder hoch aufn berg und weiter wie gehabt. noch ein spaßtrail mehr


----------



## kraichgauer (31. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ich würd die route auf der katzenbuggltour hier fast kpl ändern in dem bereich, wie gehabt die minneburg aufm weg hoch, den trail runter und dann die waldautobahn wieder hoch aufn berg und weiter wie gehabt. noch ein spaßtrail mehr



Im Kreis fahrn ?  
Nicht so mein Ding, müsste man halt mal testen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. November 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Im Kreis fahrn ?
> Nicht so mein Ding, müsste man halt mal testen.......



nein, gibt keinen kreis! wir biegen unten links ab und hoch wie früher, dann den trail runter und wenn wir da unten sind geht es nach LINKS weiter ne andere piste noch aufn berg. da fährst keinen kreis


----------



## kraichgauer (1. November 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> nein, gibt keinen kreis! wir biegen unten links ab und hoch wie früher, dann den trail runter und wenn wir da unten sind geht es nach LINKS weiter ne andere piste noch aufn berg. da fährst keinen kreis



Schön, jetzt brauchen wir nur noch nen Termin für die nächste KB-Tour.....


----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2006)

tja, gehe mal davon aus daß wir den dieses jahr nimmer hinbekommen 
wie sieht es bei euch in der ersten januarwoche aus? hab zur abwechslung mal frei


----------

